# MN Channel Cats



## Keystone (May 21, 2014)

Caught a dozen this morning. Allot of fun on Walleye gear! Took these two home for supper.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 21, 2014)

Good pansize. Them be good fried or baked. How do you fix fish? I want to try grilled with lemon pepper. Nice new boat again. Love the black!


----------



## Keystone (May 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353034#p353034 said:


> jonboatboy » 54 minutes ago[/url]"]Good pansize. Them be good fried or baked. How do you fix fish?




On these I normally do a typical MN Beer Batter. But a dry batter or lemon/pepper is also good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 21, 2014)

Hard fighting little buggers

I need to get out for some of my lake monsters!


----------



## jigngrub (May 21, 2014)

Catfish is my second favorite target species (Crappie is first).

Catfish are hard fighters and have a high table quality.

The ones you kept are about the perfect size and I don't care to keep them any bigger than that, they also look like fine specimens without any bad marks or sores on them.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 21, 2014)

I like flatheads and gar. Crappie don't have no meat. Their about like eating a bluegill. I tried them one time but I don't see why everyone is so crazy about them. I've cut them up and threw them on trot lines. I'd like to have about 5 channel cats like that.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 22, 2014)

Love me some catfish. Havent had a chance to go after channel cats yet this year since the upper potomac river has been high and fast most the year. The blue cats have been getting my attention on the lower end of the river and this spring has been pretty good so far but they will be spawning soon I think. My wife caught her person best last month 56lbs and it about wore her out getting it to the boat.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 22, 2014)

I'd give my left one for a fight with a fish that big. Biggest I've had was some 15lb. Flat heads


----------



## Keystone (May 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353117#p353117 said:


> stevesecotec02 » Today, 00:53[/url]"]Love me some catfish. Havent had a chance to go after channel cats yet this year since the upper potomac river has been high and fast most the year. The blue cats have been getting my attention on the lower end of the river and this spring has been pretty good so far but they will be spawning soon I think. My wife caught her person best last month 56lbs and it about wore her out getting it to the boat.




You on Pepin?

Nice Cat BTW!


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 22, 2014)

What is pepin?


----------

